# What kind of Child Abuse is the worst?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Why is physical abuse tolerable and more acceptable than sexual abuse? I've seen kids getting beaten in stores etc... and nobody does anything about it including the people who work there.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sexual for sure. It not only damages the child physically, but also mentally. It can turn them into a serial killer


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Sexual abuse. Its damage is physical, mental, involves the possiblity or preganancy, and can stick with them for life.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sexual abuse. Its damage is physical, mental, and involves the possiblity or prganancy.

Do I need to reference my source of this answer?!?!?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

ShadyGFX said:


> Sexual for sure. It not only damages the child physically, but also mentally. It can turn them into a serial killer


that explains why I always have violent thoughts


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I've only experienced emotional/mental abuse so I can only speak for that. I'm sure physical/sexual abuse is just as bad if not worse.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

The kind where I woke up during it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty sure physical/emotional abuse damage children mentally, but yeah... sexual is definitely the most heinous.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

Ummm sexual...by far. And emotional abuse is way worse than physical.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Sexual abuse is basically emotional abuse if you think about it


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> Sometimes I feel that school Bullying can be worst than [email protected]!, I know non of u'll agree with me..


If you have experienced both and feel like that nobody can say what you feel is wrong. That is how you feel about it and it is not anyone elses business.

I only disagree for my part, I was not raped but unwantedly touched by several people, also by my close relatives. That is worse than my experience of daily 9 years school bullying, even both has destroyed some parts of me.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Emotional abuse, although not by much. I'm pretty sure its easy enough to get over sexual/physical abuse. Long term emotional abuse can distort ones view of the world and the people in it and can make you cynical or misanthropic with no regard for human life. More pedophiles/serial killers have been victims of emotional abuse than sexual abuse.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sexual. It can scar a child for life *le sigh* so it's basically a combination of emotional and physical too...


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Like many have said here already, I think sexual abuse is the worst.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Eh who cares, abuse is only bad for the child.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

sexual is the worst, i could imagine. i deal with physical and emotional from my own dad, but if it were sexual, i'd be in a way worse place than i am now.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

sexual abuse is like emotional and physical combined :|


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Sexual because that's hurting the child both Physically & Mentally.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

As somebody who has experienced all three, I can say without a doubt that sexual abuse is the worst. Then emotional, then physical.

It's what stays with you the longest.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Eh who cares, abuse is only bad for the child.


um...???


----------

